# Aviator 1 ?



## James

Anyone have one of these? Found some with the older logo and have incoming it seems, really looking forward to it just a little different from the norm


----------



## mattbeef

Not had one but the old man has a Russian that's similar.

I.e 2 register chrono with the date.

Good solid piece and keeps really good time


----------



## chris l

Always wanted one like this for my little 3133 collection... got the money, and they disappeared!

It is a 3133, or the later movement? What's not to like? One of their best dial/case combos, IMHO.

NOS, or new production?

18 or 19mm? Because a bracelet would look good...


----------



## MarkDavey

I bought one very recently from a member here - it's a fine piece, wears quite large, because of the large area of glass and has the 3133 movement. It's basically a poor man's Fortis Flieger Chrono :lol:

Mine came on the 20mm bead-blasted Poljot bracelet, but I wanted to keep that in good condition (knowing how easy the bead-blasted finish marks) so I've swapped it onto one of Roy's grey Natos which I think suits it rather well.

James, you say you found _*some*_ with the older logo.....are there more? The only reason I ask is that I had a PM about mine last week from a forum member who is looking high and low for one...

Great VFM, I really like it, here's some pics of mine...


----------



## rhaythorne

James said:



> Anyone have one of these?


Yes, the top one you show _is_ mine :lol:

It's an excellent watch and I much prefer its style to the later versions. I've recently evaluated my collection with a view to significantly thinning it out and I decided that the Aviator is a definite keeper.


----------



## mrteatime

Ive got the aviator III its an awesome piece, and the only keeper i have as it was a wedding present. Although i wouldn't mind one of these at some point. I must admit, i wouldn't have dreamed of putting mine on a nato, but looking at these ones here, they actually look pretty cool on the grey nato. Might have to get a grey nato of roy and give it a go


----------



## PaulBoy

This Aviator & the others like shawn's are cracking watches & very versatile, looking good on bracelet, leather or nato

Health to wear James ... Paul :thumbsup:


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Great watches, I love mine :heart:

*ПОЛЕТ АВИАТОР ХРОНОГРАФ 3133 23 КАМНЯ, `СДЕЛАНО В РОССИИ`*


----------



## James

nice pics guys!

Chris I believe its 20mm if same as the Berkut. They would be new pieces I also believe the recent ones may have the aviator wings or maybe the maktime logo but not sure

Mr MarkDavey PM sent

JS


----------



## MIKE

I have a PVD one, now on a PVD fittings NATO. Great looking watch and having white lume instead of green is in some repects better looking than my now departed Fortis 




























Mike


----------



## James

Well Mike I have been looking at a Fortis this is what started it actually. They have the same Fortis but with auto 7750 with the alarm complication locally at 2300CAD plus taxes still works out to 2600CAD. Thing is its 18mm thick, like having a small mammal up my sleeve in that weather I can't do 18mm thick. Also external anti-reflect coating which I just went through that replacement on a port chrono, cost me more than a basic 7750 chrono its self just for that!!!!

Well its on the timing machine now going through its final check. And sent an e-mail springing for the extra display back


----------



## Marvin1966

I would like one of these as well, if you can get any please let me know.


----------



## keygold

there really are some good looking Russian watches around


----------



## zed4130

really like this, a nice clear dial, any pics of one on a wrist ,

paul


----------



## RogerR

I have an Aviator IV that I bought second hand, for about Â£130.

It is my best watch and it simply oozes quality and has a real presence on your arm.

I had a Tag once that cost silly money, I took it back after a week because it had a

fault with the bezel not lining up properly. Vastly overrated and not worth a 10th of

the price.


----------



## James

Well picked it up at the post office today. I am really really delighted. Wore it home then put it back in the box for a quick and poorly lit photo shoot before I head out, I am wearing it yes.

Things I noticed, lack of reflection from the crystal, very comfy strap, well weighted and perfect size. Big smooth winding crown. Deep black and easily read jump out at ya dial, despite my quick pics today. Came with extras, bag of cookies, manual, catalogue, stuff and its original back tucked away safely, I had the crystal back which does match the metal in color installed when it was timed. Julian out of Germany simply a class act.

More pics some day perhaps.


----------



## James




----------



## MarkDavey

Very nice James - it's a great watch, enjoy it


----------



## James

thanks. really quite like it. I kept swearing off new russian pieces due to some bad experience more against a certain seller, this one turned me around. the case profile is well done. cant stop looking at it lol

put it on this strap for now which really suits it pulls the color out of the hands


----------



## James

Added some pics..............excuse the chunk/s of lint


----------



## Padders

Sorry for my ignorance but my reading of Ruskie chars aint what it should be, who is that brand in English? It is very nice indeed whatever it is.


----------



## James

Out of the Poljot factory. Also seen with the Aviator wings and now the Maktime logo who I believe own the old Poljot. Its lost something in the Maktime switch in my opinion but good to see them still going. The Aviator winged logo had an A on the crown where this has the crown on the crown

Now as Maktime. Not sure I like the logo, nor the bezel around the date window, missing one red chrono hand and I liked the full red stop hand vs the existing one. Not sure it needs the double dots at 15, 30 and 45 takes away from the meaning of them at 12 but certain changes had to be made in order to sell them in Switzerland and Germany.


----------



## James

I never bothered to play with the timing on a 3133, but did so this week.

Made one slip on the regulator and lost 3 days playing. Now back at just under 3.5 seconds out in 24 hours. Thats on the wrist except for a shower. Best I can do now tightened the back. Takes such a little adjustment in the end to the point I can't see if i am moving it nor not lol. So now this trail and error stops here


----------



## James

By Macs guidelines a vintage one


----------



## Giggs11

cool pilot watches :clap:


----------



## little_w

James said:


> By Macs guidelines a vintage one


hi. it's not a vintage one, by looking at the dial. any vintage russian watch would have the 'CCCP' mention. this one merely states: made in russia. hence, it cannot possibly be old production. at least the russians are honest enough to admit it on the dial - although i got a feeling that 'vintage' pieces would sell even better.


----------



## jezz59

chris l said:


> Always wanted one like this for my little 3133 collection... got the money, and they disappeared!
> 
> It is a 3133, or the later movement? What's not to like? One of their best dial/case combos, IMHO.
> 
> NOS, or new production?
> 
> 18 or 19mm? Because a bracelet would look good...


lug width is 20mm, any examples sold as new unworn etc will be NOS since Poljot are now tragicly defunct (according to my understanding?). Maktime have taken over production of this mov`t. A word to the wise, by quirk of fate Ive got a geniune brand new POLJOT bracelet for my Maktime Chrono which will fit straight on, but darent go near with it because this type of steel finish scratches easy as hell!! If you do acquire one, stick to leather straps! At the moment Ive got an extremely fetching CONDOR chocolate brown strap (Hirsch libertly equivalent) that looks superb.ITs a 3133 they are a geniune pleasure to own.


----------



## James

You know its funny, come across a few variations on these now 4 in my collection of them.

The one in my picture without the strap, head only, I believe is the first production

The one NIB I believe is close to the end of production.

The early ones as shown without strap

- Had thicker stop hand black butted end.

- Poljot on the crown.

- Darker black dial.

- Movement text same on all.

The later ones as shown

- Had a thinner stop hand fully red.

- Poljot on the crown.

- Darker black dial.

- Movement text same on all.

- The minute & hour hands are a bit wider easier to read.

The even later ones not shown but in hand

- Back to the thick stop hand black butted.

- Now with cruder cut "A" on the crown for "Aviator" no more "P" for Poljot

- Still darker black dial.

- Movement text same on all.

- Moved back to thinner minute & hour hands

On the ones I have, inspecting with a loupe, are of same aged dial, font etc. Some may question the time line of the "A" model being before or after the piece with the thin red stop hand. I am basing the timeline of these two on the aging of the dial, lume, hands and the oxidization of the various movement parts, along with what seems to be the use of the Aviator Wings on the dials being later (after Poljot original) and using this same "A" signed crown

Maktime

The early ones

-A tad lighter black dial.

-Fonts of course have changed.

-Moved back to an in-between stop hand not the thick one not the thin one, black butted.

-Back to thinner hour & minute hands, a mm shorter

-Subdial hands, one red, one white.

The later ones

Only one change from the above Maktime.....

-Assortment on the subdial hands, you get either one black & one red, both white, or both silver

........


----------



## James

Interestingly there seems to be an even more recent version that has popped up. This is not in hand

Uses a thin stop hand like my first one but painted black butt. The fonts on this dial really appear to be almost the same as the Maktime font, they are not the same as the original Poljots, not the same as the Maktime something now inbetween it seems. The numbers are larger and flat vs. the older Poljot dials. It appears to be not the deep black of the Poljot dials but a lighter shade of black like the Maktime and yes despite my pic below of the moonphase the Maktime is a noticeable shade lighter almost charcoal in some light

Interesting


----------



## johnbaz

Oh No!!!

another one added to the wish list, looks like i'm going to have to sell the house, wife and kids as the list is getting pretty long now









John


----------



## Car313

James, awesome Aviatior watch.

I take it you bought the last of the mechanical chronographs.

From Aviator's web site they are getting very pricey and the chronographs are quartz.

I sadly sighed when I saw that.

Strela on the other hand is transitioning by selling their chronographs with Seagull ST1903 movements.

Maybe one day another Russian will but Maktimes toolscabd continue making robust mechanical movemebts for affordable robust Russian made watches.


----------

